# error code 1



## illini (Dec 14, 2007)

trying to upload photo to smf gallery.

Process seems to execute correctly and then it goes to error code 1 - says it can not create a thumbnail.

Got any advice for how to correct this problem


----------



## wavector (Dec 14, 2007)

What format are you trying to upload it in? jpeg, jpg, bmp...

It could also be too large.


----------



## illini (Dec 15, 2007)

Image size trying to upload is 600x450 
Image type is jpg

There must be something that I am missing


----------



## wavector (Dec 15, 2007)

You have to reduce the image size to 97.7 max then upload. Another thing, though it didn't affect my upload, is not to have the image in use while uploading, meaning don't have it in an editing program while trying to upload.

Open it up in paint and click "image" in the upper tool menu, the menu will display "Stretch/Skew" click on that and reduce by entering percentages less than 100%. Try a 70-80% percent reduction and be sure you save it in .jpg format. See if the properties exceed 97.7 kb. Then try to upload in the testing area again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh My God !! Not an Error Code 1

This is a very serious issue. After considerable research it has been determined by the American Medical Association that there is only one real solution. 

The AMA strongly recommends that you send your next smoking results to me, for evaluation and review. I know this is a big sacrifice because traditionally the item is structurally altered during testing and rarely in a condition suitable for return. On a further note, our research has shown that even when returned, it is never of benefit to it's original owner.

One possible use is to place the altered item in a paper bag, light the bag on fire and toss it on a mean neighbors porch, on Halloween night. This has been found to provide long lasting consolation to the originasl owner.

I know it is a considerable sacrifice, but then, it is your small contribution to medical science.

Please contact me when you are ready to proceed.


----------



## illini (Dec 15, 2007)

Tried an image size of only 50kb, same results!

This is the message I am getting

*Warning*: copy(/home/admin/domains/smokingmeatforums.com/public_html/photopost/data/500/thumbs/chickens.jpg) [function.copy]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in */home/admin/domains/smokingmeatforums.com/public_html/photopost/image-inc.php* on line *305*


Guess I don't have permission to use the gallery


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 15, 2007)

I thought this procedure was only used for Error Code ICU 8-1-2...


----------



## illini (Dec 15, 2007)

Got it now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks *wavector*; I did not realize you had to do this while creating a post.   Was trying to upload directly to the gallery

Thanks, Marvin


----------



## pescadero (Dec 15, 2007)

Illini:

I know you are having trouble.  But I knew also, that you were in good hands and would get it fixed soon.  We were just having a little fun with you.  Hope it didn't offend.

skip


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 15, 2007)

ooops... I forgot the smiley and rilly meant no harm. My bad...


----------



## illini (Dec 15, 2007)

Of course not.  A little levity is always appreciated in troubling times.
Marvin


----------



## pescadero (Dec 16, 2007)

Whew!!  Glad you got the problem solved.

Skip


----------

